# Fiber cement and arched windows



## esracerx46 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok, So let me preface this. I am building my own house and doing 95 percent of the labor with my dad helping, It's a small house considered an accessory dwelling, but for just me, itll be fine. My dad built his own house 30 some years ago, and I re-habbed my rental house. So I'm not totally clueless. However as a welder by trade I'm a touch out of my element. So any advice you have for a dumb welder is greatly appreciated. 

Ok, So recently I have installed and the windows for my house. 6 total, and all have an arch top. Still waiting on my door, which will also have an elliptical transom. While my dad started to frame the walls I was going to side the outside. I got a Makita AN-611,stainless ringshanks, and the gecko-gauge and am gung ho to get it done. But the arch top has caused a snag. I'm using James Hardie lap siding. I contacted James Hardie if they had any advice and here was their response 

"Sorry, but we do not have any recommendations for using our product on arched window. You can use other product in conjunction with our trim product on the curved portion of the window"

I really want to do this myself, so I don't really want to hire someone. Again, any advice you can give me is GREATLY appreciated. Google and youtube haven't been any help


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I do not like the Hardi trim at all. I prefer to use Azek or Royal which are pvc products. The radius can be cut cleanly and easily with the pvc. We have used it many times for radius top windows and doors.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Azek for shallow and flat stuff.

Ultimate-FLex polyurethane for more pronounced half rounds, etc. (warm day...or heat gun, and it takes any shape you want it to. Available in a bunch of profiles too)


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with Warren I'd use Azek or similar product, I hate Hardie siding and try to convince people out if it all the time.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

avenge said:


> I agree with Warren I'd use Azek or similar product, I hate Hardie siding and try to convince people out if it all the time.


I am ok with the siding. The trim is just awful.


----------



## esracerx46 (Feb 18, 2015)

I appreciate the help guys. Aside from the obvious reasons why you dislike the trim. Why do you dislike the siding product itself? I had heard about azek, but Somewhere I read it shrinks quite a bit. I suppose everything shrink in the cold though.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

I think their siding is fine. Their trim is rough and not very refined. 

Azek, and I guess royal = smooth. Nice and clean.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Are you planning on strapping the house?


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> I do not like the Hardi trim at all. I prefer to use Azek or Royal which are pvc products. The radius can be cut cleanly and easily with the pvc. We have used it many times for radius top windows and doors.


Thats really nice work Warren. Everyone around here if they use azek is usually basic flat board. 

To the OP. The hardi trim is just all around ugly and doesn't install well IMHO.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

esracerx46 said:


> I appreciate the help guys. Aside from the obvious reasons why you dislike the trim. Why do you dislike the siding product itself? I had heard about azek, but Somewhere I read it shrinks quite a bit. I suppose everything shrink in the cold though.


The amount of shrinkage depends on the length of the board(s), what temp it is installed at and the high and low temp extremes for that location. The Azek trim also expands with the temperature. I wouldn't worry much about expansion or contraction on window trim (the pieces are too short). Make Sure to get 5/4" thick material:thumbsup:.


----------

